
Netflix Chose a New Market Over Free Speech. That Sets a Disturbing Precedent - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/11/opinion/netflix-saudi-arabia-minhaj.html
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Netflix%20saudi%20points%3E10&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Netflix%20saudi%20points%3E10&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

------
oceliker
I think the disturbing precedent would be a large multinational US company
disregarding the laws of a sovereign country. Then again, I guess that
wouldn’t be “setting a precedent” after all.

As much as I disagree with the Saudi government, it is their right to make and
enforce laws. Foreign companies wishing to operate there can’t only comply
with laws that are in line with their own values.

------
bradlys
Clickbait article.

This isn't the first. It's not a precedent being set by them. Countries all
over the world censor the internet.

I don't see China, Thailand, Saudi Arabia, etc. falling under anytime soon
because Netflix will take a stand. They'll just get blocked like any other
website. They know that too so they just don't bother and comply. Stupid
article...

~~~
pvg
The article expresses an opinion you disagree with. I don't particularly agree
with it either. That doesn't make it 'clickbait'.

~~~
ap3
There is no precedent and it’s not disturbing- sounds clickbait to me

~~~
pvg
It's an opinion piece in the opinion section. The author thinks the
particulars are without precedent and finds them disturbing.

------
xbmcuser
What precedent Apple has been doing it for years by not allowing apps chinese
government disapproves off. Or most media companies censoring parts of movies
according to the censor boards of the country they want to play on. Even some
european shows/movies have had censored cuts in the US for rating purposes.

------
dhh2106
"By making the episode unavailable in Saudi Arabia, Netflix became complicit
with the pervasive censorship that artists, entertainers, journalists and
regular citizens have long had to deal with in the Middle East."

Netflix had seemed to be one of the few tech companies that could do no wrong
of late. It's built a reputation as a place people want to work and can be
proud they work. I wonder how a story like this affects employee retention and
recruitment.

Were there reactions from Netflix employees?

------
taprun
TV networks in America routinely censor content too.

------
cup
How does it set a disturbing precedent? Business has always pursued money over
morality under a capitalist system.

~~~
helthanatos
Because it's borderline insanity. "I don't like your state's policy on x, so
bye." Trying to bully entire governments is not cool.

~~~
aglavine
So you'll make business with anybody? Where do you set the line?

